# help with vieming my comments on threads



## RICKYT (Aug 7, 2010)

hello

how do i see the threads i have commented on as there are threads from a few days ago i comented on and would like to see if there have been other replies but i cant remember or find the threads

please help


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Select your username (under the log out button at top right of screen) > select statistics > select posts or threads started link


----------



## RICKYT (Aug 7, 2010)

great thankyou for that i hate trying to get used to different forums


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

most are more or less the same matey


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

another option is to use the Subscribed Threads item on the Quick Links menu. Faster than going via your profile stats and has the added advantage that you can subscribe to threads you are interested in but haven't posted to.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 16, 2010)

very nice avatar, nice forum


----------

